# low idle



## nismo94 (Dec 19, 2002)

Heres the problem. First off, it seems like it only does it at night. When I stop at a stop light with the car in drive (its an auto), my car will sometimes idle low. Also, the headlights and gauge lights will dim. When I start going, they brighten back up. Could the problem be a bad battery? It just had a tune up and new spark plugs and wires and new cap and rotor put on. Also, I just recently put on an air filter and adaptor, but I don't think it was doing it before that. Could this be the problem? Also, it is a 94 sentra XE.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

Your battery use how long? Or how long no use your car ?When you drive is open any air con. ?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not sure what FBilly just said, but I'd just run your car down to a place that'll do a free battery and alternator check for you. Most parts places will do this. I doubt your filter and adaptor is to blame at all.


----------



## FBilly (Jan 18, 2003)

I want nismo94 check something fist.In this case, maybe Dynamo or battery bad.Or some time the car have over load.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

does this not stop after the car has warmed up?


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

try cleaning out the throttle body,mine used to have similar symptoms and that did the trick


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

Have you battery load tested and clean it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if it has a really low idle and sometimes dies... in heat or cold...
Look at the AACV or Auxilary Air Control Valve >kinda buy the intake manifold... on the left hand side... looks like a little gold cylinder. Try cleaning that with some throttle body cleaner... all it is.. is a spring and a plunger looking thing.
Fixed my car


----------



## Glynn (Jan 20, 2006)

*My 1991 Nissan 4-cyl truck will not idle anymore ...*



PrOxLaMuS© said:


> if it has a really low idle and sometimes dies... in heat or cold...
> Look at the AACV or Auxilary Air Control Valve >kinda buy the intake manifold... on the left hand side... looks like a little gold cylinder. Try cleaning that with some throttle body cleaner... all it is.. is a spring and a plunger looking thing.
> Fixed my car


I have been told the Auxilary Air Control Valve is the problem by a mechanic. He wants $400 for the part installed. I probably could replace it myself if I knew where to look for it ... and what it looks like. Does it look like you describe in your message above for the 1991 4-cyl pickup?

Thanks!


----------

